# 10 hp 3 phase 460 pulling over FLA



## rrguy (May 6, 2013)

Apologize meant for to post in another section.

Two other techs supplied by manufacture came out & tried to resolve this issue.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Running a 12.8 amp motor at 18 amps for 30 seconds isn't going to hurt it. Not enough of an overload for not enough time.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

That depends on how many times he started and ran it for 30 seconds wouldn't it?

What insulation class is the motor?

(current squared)(resistance)(time)

What is that a calculation for?

Grease life quickly reduces by 50% per 15C


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)

He is 25% over the SF assuming 1.15

140% load. Did I already ask about the insulation class?


----------

